# Rural Americana



## RauschPhotography (Mar 28, 2011)

All of these were shot on Saturday on long-ass drive home from Fargo. Ran into some really cool looking abandoned grain elevators and factories.. So of course, I had to stop. 
#1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




#2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



#3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (My personal favorite of the day)
#4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 18, 2011)

This is a theme I've been more or less trying to work with.. Guess maybe it shouldn't have been in the "Photo Themes" gallery? :er: Anyways, just thought I'd bump it for ****s and giggles. C&C is welcome.


----------



## SilverEF88 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the theme.  Abandoned, forgotten, decayed, all really interesting themes to keep in mind when I go exploring.  I would like to see some more of your pics along this theme.  As far as C&C I am a newb and post processing is something I am not extremely adept at yet.  I was wondering after looking at #1 if a shot taken from lower would have made it more interesting.  Just my $0.02


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, Silver! I don't have any of that shot from a lower angle, unfortunately. It was really cold out that day, and I didn't want to spend too much time out without gloves!  

Here's another one. Thought I had posted this one, as well.. Guess not


----------



## SilverEF88 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like that one better, it isn't as busy and distracting.  It is almost the same as #1 but being B&W helps to quiet it down.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

